# Pepto bismol whilst pregnant



## MummyBurgo

Hi I was wondering if anyone knows if pepto bismol is safe, if not what can happen?

Thanks


----------



## samantha_sarah

Its not safe as it contains asprin which is not to be taken in pregnancy. thats what i was told. Its best to check with your midwife what you can and cant take xxx


----------



## MummyBurgo

What kind of effects can this have on baby? 
I have been taking it on and off since 8 weeks ish. I am now 14+5

xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

MummyBurgo said:


> What kind of effects can this have on baby?
> I have been taking it on and off since 8 weeks ish. I am now 14+5
> 
> xx

Im not sure tbh, iv taken immodium a couple of times due to not really having a choice lol. best to ask at your next midwife apt. alot of it is just to be on the safe side x


----------



## MummyBurgo

I usally take immodium for my IBS but pepto help with sickness, i see midwife on friday so will have a chat then although hopin sickness goes soon.

xx


----------



## samantha_sarah

let me know what she says chick xxxx


----------



## MummyBurgo

I will do thanks x


----------



## MegGem

Pepto Bysmol is on my SAFE list of OTC medications to take when pregnant, the same list my doctor gave me. BUT I have read in numerous places that it is not recommended because of the aspirin in it. And it is pregnancy FDA category C. 

I took some when I first got my BFP to deal with my queasiness too. Don't stress about what's already been done, but I would talk to you GP about continuing the use. I believe like with most everything, in moderation it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## smith87999

Immodium is on my safe list from the dr... but not pepto... Immodium does the trick for me... good luck to you...


----------



## nataliecn

i read in a pregnancy book that Pepto is a no-no... but I'm pretty sure it was only a no-no during a certain stage of pregnancy! I wish I could remember WHAT stage.. but I had borrowed the book from the library, don't have it here with me to check! 

sorry! :(


----------



## Jkelmum

Its a big nono in 3rd tri as asprin thins your blood and can lead to hemoragin in labour i would say 1st tri isnt so bad due to dr priscribin low dose of asprin to prevent mc xxx


----------



## Vickie

It says on the back do not use during third trimester. Not sure about the first two, never used it myself


----------



## Coloradomom20

Hey there moms,
You should really read more before giving advice pepto does NOT contain aspirin! You are giving bad advice when you say that. Pepto website tells you that. So, let's please read up on our otc's before we say anything. Remember most have websites with an ingredients list. My dr also has pepto on the ok list. But, always take your drs advice before anyone on the Internet!
Thanks!


----------



## Jeniferjkb

Pepto bismol contains salicylate a form of aspirin.


----------



## threemakefive

The post above is correct...a type of aspirin is in fact in pepto...that is why there is a reye's syndrome(aspirin related syndrome) warning on this product


----------



## lhancock90

Check with a doctor, many medicines say not to be taken in pregnancy but a doctor may disagree.


----------



## ktod

Yeah like the others said aspirin is a type of salicylate, so the stuff in pepto bismol is very similar. I wouldn't worry too much if you've already had it but personally I'd choose something else next time. If we spend so much time taking care about what we eat and caffeine etc I always think we should take care with meds too


----------



## YouandMe

Coloradomom20 said:


> Hey there moms,
> You should really read more before giving advice pepto does NOT contain aspirin! You are giving bad advice when you say that. Pepto website tells you that. So, let's please read up on our otc's before we say anything. Remember most have websites with an ingredients list. My dr also has pepto on the ok list. But, always take your drs advice before anyone on the Internet!
> Thanks!

Most of these women didn't need to "research" I saw quite a few state that their doctors told them not to use pepto. I also would not trust the actual website for a product because OF COURSE they would tell you it's fine they are after all SELLING a product. I just came from my doctor today who clearly stated pepto is a no no. In addition to what the other ladies said she also told me taking Imodium for my IBS is totally fine! I sure wish I knew that a few weeks ago when I STOPPED taking it! :dohh:


----------



## Seity

It was specifically listed as a do not take on the list from my midwife. Def talk with your doctor about it, like you are planning to do, and let us know how that goes. Looking on the internet, it's not recommended, but is considered 'mostly safe' in 1st and 2nd tri, but a big no no for 3rd. So, hopefully, everything is fine.


----------



## onemorebabe

I also just looked it up in my book 

MAYO CLINIC Guide to a healthy pregnancy on page 50... listed as an AVOID...

and I am sure the MAYO CLINIC did there research!!


----------



## mommy0629

Coloradomom20 said:


> Hey there moms,
> You should really read more before giving advice pepto does NOT contain aspirin! You are giving bad advice when you say that. Pepto website tells you that. So, let's please read up on our otc's before we say anything. Remember most have websites with an ingredients list. My dr also has pepto on the ok list. But, always take your drs advice before anyone on the Internet!
> Thanks!

YES it does! Asprin itself isn't an ingredient, but as stated by others there is an ingredient in there that is a form of asprin. Do YOUR research.

I was told that Pepto is a no-no during pregnancy. Why risk it? Take something else.


----------



## sevenofnine

Pepto Bismol is listed as a "safe" medicine to take in pregnancy after 12 weeks. My doctor gave me the list... but she also mentioned it would be best to limit it to only when absolutely necessary. I haven't had to take it yet, but have taken Tums and Gas-x a couple times. 

I try to limit the OTC's as much as I can, but sometimes the gas has gotten so bad that my stomach blows up like a balloon! I keep telling my husband that _his_ kid is already driving me nuts!!! ;)


----------



## sevenofnine

mommy0629 said:


> I was told that Pepto is a no-no during pregnancy. Why risk it? Take something else.

Gas-X was on my list as being safe as well (after 12 weeks), but then of course I read you shouldn't take that either? It's so hard when I'm told one thing, and then read so many different opinions!!

However, I have found that drinking certain pregnancy-safe herbal tea's can really help with certain indigestion/gas/heartburn problems. :thumbup:


----------

